# Indirekte Rede



## TheGist

Soweit ich weiß, sind alle diese Sätze grammatisch korrekt und bedeuten dasselbe. Habe ich Recht?
1.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *hast* sie vergessen.
2.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *hättest* sie vergessen.
3.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *habest* sie vergessen.
Wie meinen Sie, welche Variante am oftesten gebraucht wird, in täglicher Rede? Ist der dritte Satz ausschließlich für geschriebene Sprache typisch? 
Auch würden Sie sagen, 
1.Vera sagte zu mir, sie *wolle* einen zweiten Beruf erlernen?
oder
2.Vera sagte zu mir, sie *will* einen zweiten Beruf erlernen?
und
1.Inga sagt, sie *komme* morgen.
oder
2.Inga sagt, sie *kommt* morgen.

Danke!


----------



## Hurlibutz

> Soweit ich weiß, sind alle diese Sätze grammatisch korrekt und bedeuten dasselbe. Habe ich Recht?
> 1.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *hast* sie vergessen.
> 2.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *hättest* sie vergessen.  (more common)
> 3.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *habest* sie vergessen.


Beispiel

Linda sagt: "Ich habe sie vergessen."

eine andere Person sagt: "Die Grossmutter glaubt, du (Linda) _hättest_ sie vergessen."
oder;
"Die Grossmutter glaubt, dass du sie vergessen _hättest_."

aber du kannst sagen:
"Die Grossmutter _weiss_, dass du sie vergessen _hast_."




> Auch würden Sie sagen,
> 1.Vera sagte zu mir, sie *wolle* einen zweiten Beruf erlernen?
> oder
> 2.Vera sagte zu mir, sie *will* einen zweiten Beruf erlernen?  (der Sprecher ist sich sicher.)
> und
> 1.Inga sagt, sie *komme* morgen.
> oder
> 2.Inga sagt, sie *kommt* morgen.  (der Sprecher ist sich sicher.)



auch hier benutzt man eher folgende Struktur:
xy sagt, _dass_ xy komme/kommt


----------



## ablativ

TheGist said:


> Soweit ich weiß, sind alle diese Sätze grammatisch korrekt und bedeuten dasselbe. Habe ich Recht?
> 1.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *hast* sie vergessen.
> 2.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *hättest* sie vergessen.
> 3.Die Großmutter glaubt, du *habest* sie vergessen.
> Wie meinen Sie, welche Variante am oftesten gebraucht wird, in täglicher Rede? Ist der dritte Satz ausschließlich für geschriebene Sprache typisch?
> Auch würden Sie sagen,
> 1.Vera sagte zu mir, sie *wolle* einen zweiten Beruf erlernen?
> oder
> 2.Vera sagte zu mir, sie *will* einen zweiten Beruf erlernen?
> und
> 1.Inga sagt, sie *komme* morgen.
> oder
> 2.Inga sagt, sie *kommt* morgen.
> 
> Danke!



Grammatisch korrekt ist (beim Besipiel "Großmutter") nur Variante Nr. 3. [In der indirekten Rede steht der Konjunktiv I - hier: "habest". Ausnahmen: Wird die ind. Rede mit "dass" eingeleitet, *kann* auch der Indikativ stehen. Lautet der Konjunktiv I wie der Indikativ, wird er i.d.R. durch den Konjunktiv II ersetzt.]   

Beim Beispiel "Vera" ist aus den gleichen Gründen nur Variante 1 grammatisch korrekt und regelkonform. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle (wie von Hurlibutz vermutet), ob sie den festen Willen dazu hat und sich dessen sicher ist.

Das oben Gesagte gilt in gleicher Weise für das Beispiel "Inge".

Nun zur Frage, welche Variante in der a) Umgangssprache und b) geschriebenen Sprache am häufigsten ist:

Die regelkonforme Variante mit dem Konj. I ist bei a) und b) am seltensten und klingt schon fast (oder auch tatsächlich - je nach vorhandener "Sprachumgebung") übertrieben gestelzt bis geradezu falsch.

Zu "Großmutter": in der gesprochenen Umgangssprache (a) vermute ich, dass Version 1 am häufigsten vorkommt, gefolgt von Vers. 2. In der geschriebenen Sprache (b) vermute ich den umgekehrten Fall (Vers. 2 vor Vers. 1).

Zu "Vera" und "Inge": Auch hier vermute ich, dass sowohl in der gesprochenen, wie auch in der geschriebenen Sprache der Indikativ vorherrscht. Daneben kommt auch häufig der Konditional vor:

"... sie würde einen zweiten Beruf erlernen wollen, ... sie würde morgen kommen."


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Grammatisch korrekt ist (beim Besipiel "Großmutter") nur Variante Nr. 3. [In der indirekten Rede steht der Konjunktiv I - hier: "habest". Ausnahmen: Wird die ind. Rede mit "dass" eingeleitet, *kann* auch der Indikativ stehen. Lautet der Konjunktiv I wie der Indikativ, wird er i.d.R. durch den Konjunktiv II ersetzt.


Ich denke Hurlibutz hat Recht und der Konjunktiv II ist ebenfalls möglich, nämlich dann, wenn wenn Du ausdrücken willst, dass die die wiedergegebene Aussage für falsch oder fragwürdig hältst.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Ich denke Hurlibutz hat Recht und der Konjunktiv II ist ebenfalls möglich, nämlich dann, wenn wenn Du ausdrücken willst, dass die die wiedergegebene Aussage für falsch oder fragwürdig hältst.



Der Konj. II ist (Beispiel "Großmutter") dann regelkonform, wenn man a) eine "Alternativsituation" mit in den Satz bringt, oder wenn b) der direkte Aussagesatz bereits im Plusquamperfekt gestanden hat: 

ad a) Die Oma glaubt, ihr Enkelsohn *hätte* sie (längst) vergessen, wenn sie nicht immer so spendabel zu ihm (gewesen) wäre;

ad b) Klaus sagt: "Ich hatte ihn für einen anständigen Charakter gehalten, bis er mich übers Ohr gehauen hat." (Direkte Rede)

Klaus sagt, er *hätte* ihn für einen anständigen Charakter gehalten, bis er ihn (den Klaus) übers Ohr gehauen *habe*. (Ind. Rede)

Aber das sind alles nur die "harten" Grammatikregeln der Theorie, die in der Praxis fast nirgendwo so zum Einsatz kommen. Es gibt lt. Canoonet beinahe keine festen Regeln dafür, welche Form man wählt, sondern vielfach nur stilistische Kriterien, an denen man sich orientiert.


----------



## TheGist

Danke für Ihre Antworten.

Wie ich verstanden habe, das bedeutet das Folgende:

Konjunktiv 1 ist zwar die *richtigste* Form


ablativ said:


> Grammatisch korrekt ist (beim Besipiel "Großmutter") nur Variante Nr. 3.





> 3.Die Großmutter glaubt, du habest sie vergessen.


aber sie klingt oft *falsch*


ablativ said:


> Die regelkonforme Variante mit dem Konj. I ist bei a) und b) am seltensten und klingt schon fast (oder auch tatsächlich - je nach vorhandener "Sprachumgebung") übertrieben gestelzt bis geradezu falsch.


Und der Indikativ ist hier total *falsch* (nach den Grammatikregeln), aber trotzdem benutzt man den *am häufigsten* (zumindest in der gesprochenen Sprache).


ablativ said:


> Zu "Großmutter": in der gesprochenen Umgangssprache (a) vermute ich, dass Version 1 am häufigsten vorkommt





> 1.Die Großmutter glaubt, du hast sie vergessen.





Hurlibutz said:


> "Die Grossmutter glaubt, dass du sie vergessen hättest."
> aber du kannst sagen:
> "Die Grossmutter weiss, dass du sie vergessen hast."


Kann man das sagen, nur weil die Großmutter *genau* weiß, dass er sie vergessen *hat*, und im anderen Satz sie nur *glaubt* oder *vermutet*, dass er sie vergessen *hätte*?


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Der Konj. II ist (Beispiel "Großmutter") dann regelkonform, wenn ... b) der direkte Aussagesatz bereits im Plusquamperfekt gestanden hat


Laut der von Dir zitierten Stelle in Conoonet: nein; es wird der Konjunktiv I Perfekt angegeben.

Die Wahl von Konjunktiv I oder II hat nichts mit Tempuskongrunenz zu tun. Wir hatten dieses Thema schon öfter hier und sîch hatte anfangs auch ähnlich wie Du argumentiert, habe mich dann aber überzeugen lassen. Im Deutschen haben die beiden Konjunktivformen ihre ursprüngliche Unterscheidung als Tempora vollständig abgelegt und unterscheiden sich rein modal, wobei der Konjunktiv II den Irrealis ausdrückt.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

TheGist said:


> Kann man das sagen, nur weil die Großmutter *genau* weiß, dass er sie vergessen *hat*, und im anderen Satz sie nur *glaubt* oder *vermutet*, dass er sie vergessen *hätte*?



Ganz genau.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Laut der von Dir zitierten Stelle in Conoonet: nein; es wird der Konjunktiv I Perfekt angegeben.
> 
> Die Wahl von Konjunktiv I oder II hat nichts mit Tempuskongrunenz zu tun. Wir hatten dieses Thema schon öfter hier und sîch hatte anfangs auch ähnlich wie Du argumentiert, habe mich dann aber überzeugen lassen. Im Deutschen haben die beiden Konjunktivformen ihre ursprüngliche Unterscheidung als Tempora vollständig abgelegt und unterscheiden sich rein modal, wobei der Konjunktiv II den Irrealis ausdrückt.



Wo Du recht hast, hast du recht ...

Meine Aussage b) zum Plusquamperfekt stimmt so nicht, wie in Post 5 beschrieben   , der Rest müsste aber richtig sein. Was ich unter a) mit "Alternativsituation" beschrieben habe (...hätte ..., wenn nicht ...) ist ja der Konjunktiv II in seiner Funktion als Irrealis.

Zur Vorvergangenheit frage ich mich allerdings, wie man diese in der indirekten Rede ausdrücken will, wenn "er hat gesagt" und "er hatte gesagt" beides im Konj. "er habe gesagt" heißt. Man wird es wohl anders umschreiben müssen, z.B. "er habe *zunächst* gedacht, *dann* habe er gedacht, und *jetzt* denke er ..."

"Er habe gedacht gehabt"   kann ja auch nicht als Lösung dienen


----------



## ablativ

TheGist said:


> Kann man das sagen, nur weil die Großmutter *genau* weiß, dass er sie vergessen *hat*, und im anderen Satz sie nur *glaubt* oder *vermutet*, dass er sie vergessen *hätte*?



Ob die Oma etwas genau weiß oder nur vermeintlich zu wissen glaubt, spielt keine Rolle. Nach dem Verb "wissen" hat einfach kein Konjunktiv zu folgen; nach "wissen" steht immer der Indikativ.


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Ob die Oma etwas genau weiß oder nur vermeintlich zu wissen glaubt, spielt keine Rolle. Nach dem Verb "wissen" hat einfach kein Konjunktiv zu folgen; nach "wissen" steht immer der Indikativ.


 
Das gilt nur unter Bedingungen, denke ich. Es kann auch der Konjunktiv stehen, nämlich wenn Bedingungen vorhanden sind.

Beispiel:
_Er weiß, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._

Das sagt jedenfalls mein Sprachgefühl.


----------



## ablativ

Dieser Thread hat den Titel "Indirekte Rede". Der von Dir genannte Konj. II (Irrealis) hat, was Dein Beispiel betrifft, mit der indirekten Rede nur sehr bedingt (wenn überhaupt) zu tun.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=7652296&postcount=26
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=7653345&postcount=27



ablativ said:


> Aus: Der Duden, 6. Aufl. 2007 (sinngemäß)
> 
> "Die wichtigsten Zweifelsfälle bei der indirekten Rede betreffen den Gebrauch des Konjunktivs in den abhängigen Sätzen; bei den Verben, von denen solche Sätze abhängig sind, hat man dabei drei Klassen zu unterscheiden: *Die erste Verbklasse verlangt nur Sätze im Indikativ, z. B. sie weiß, dass sie verliert (nicht: verliere) ........ Fortsetzg. siehe unter oben genannten Beitraegen
> *


----------



## Hutschi

Das mag stimmen. Ich habe aber nur auf Deinen Beitrag geantwortet, nach "wissen" stehe _*immer*_ der Indikativ.

Formal sehe ich aber kaum einen Unterschied zwischen:
_Er weiß, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._
_und_
_Er sagt, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._
Ähnlich sind auch:
_Er meint, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._ 
_Er glaubt, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._

Im engen Sinn ist das meiste keine indirekte Rede. In einem weiteren Sinn könnte man es als indirekte Rede zu sich selbst mit unterschiedlichem Grad der Sicherheit ansehen.


----------



## ablativ

Das mag so stimmen. Aber  Zweifelsfragen, in welche Kategorie ein Verb hinsichtlich des Konjunktivs in den abhängigen Sätzen von ihm eingestuft wird, obliegen nun einmal dem Duden als letzte Instanz. Und dieser hat innerhalb seiner Möglichkeiten der präskriptiven Grammatik beschlossen, "wissen" in Kategorie 1 zu nehmen. Und diese erste Verbklasse verlangt nur Sätze im Indikativ (Originalton: Duden 6. Aufl. 2007). Weder hat man beim Erlass dieser Grammatikregel Dich um Deine Meinung dazu gebeten, noch bin ich aufgefordert worden, meine Ansichten dem Duden darüber mitzuteilen. Auch wenn wir (bzw. in diesem Fall hauptsächlich Du) in diesem Forum unsere bzw. Deine Bedenken zu der vom Duden getroffenen Grammatikvorschrift ventilierst, bezweifele ich, dass der Duden deswegen seine getroffenen Überlegungen in absehbarer Zeit zurücknimmt.

Ein Satz wie "er wäre gestorben, wenn man ihn nicht gerettet hätte" (im Konj. II Irrealis) ist in sich schlüssig und abgeschlossen und fällt nicht in die Kategorie der indirekten Rede hinsichtlich des Gebrauchs des Konjunktivs in abhängigen Sätzen. Dieser Satz "er wäre gestorben, wenn man ihn nicht gerettet hätte" bleibt so bestehen, egal ob als Einleitung "man weiß", "es ist eine Vermutung/Tatsache, dass ..", "Mit Freude, mit Bangen, mit Schrecken, mit Genugtuung stellen wir fest, dass ...", "es ist einfach so, dass (er gestorben wäre, wenn man ihn nicht gerettet hätte"). 

Der Begriff der indirekten Rede ist auch vom Duden definiert und erklärt worden, und auch hier haben wir uns nach den Regeln zu richten, wenn wir standardsprachlich korrekt sprechen wollen. Und von "wissen" eingeleitete Nebensätze gelten eben nicht als indirekte Rede.  

Das kann man nun alles richtig oder auch unlogisch finden, und in einer Demokratie ist es auch nicht gesetzlich (bei Strafe) verboten, nach "wissen" den Konjunktiv zu verwenden, aber es ist m.E. müßig, darüber zu diskutieren, da die Sachlage nun einmal vom Duden so vorgegeben ist, wie sie es ist: nach "wissen" nur Sätze im Indikativ (von in sich abgeschlossenen irrealen Konstruktionen einmal abgesehen): Sie weiß, dass sie verliert (nicht: verliere).


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

ablativ said:


> Auch wenn wir (bzw. in diesem Fall hauptsächlich Du) in diesem Forum unsere bzw. Deine Bedenken zu der vom Duden getroffenen Grammatikvorschrift ventilierst, bezweifele ich, dass der Duden deswegen seine getroffenen Überlegungen in absehbarer Zeit zurücknimmt.



Ich weiß nicht, wenn ihr eure Bedenken ähnlich eloquent zum Ausdruck bringt, könnte das was werden.



ablativ said:


> Und von "wissen" eingeleitete Nebensätze gelten eben nicht als indirekte Rede.



Das wäre ja auch "indirektes Denken".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das gilt nur unter Bedingungen, denke ich. Es kann auch der Konjunktiv stehen, nämlich wenn Bedingungen vorhanden sind.
> 
> Beispiel:
> _Er weiß, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._
> 
> Das sagt jedenfalls mein Sprachgefühl.


In diesem Fall stände auch in der direkten Rede der Konjunktiv II (es handelt sich um einen irrealen wenn-dann Satz), der in die indirekte Rede herübergezogen wird. Insofern widersprecht Ihr beide Euch im Grunde gar nicht, weil es nicht die indirekte Rede ist, die hier den Konjunktiv auslöst:
Er sagt: "Sie hätte ihn gerettet, wenn er in Gefahl gewesen wäre."


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> _Er weiß, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._


Sollte das in der indirekten Rede nicht

_Er *wisse*, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._

heißen?

Der direkte Satz könnte dann _"Ich weiß, dass sie mich gerettet hätte, wenn ich in Gefahr gewesen wäre"_ gewesen sein.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Das funktioniert tatsächlich und ist dann eindeutig indirekte Rede, wobei dann der gesamte Satz in indirekter Rede steht. 

Insgesamt ist es dann:_ Er sagte, er *wisse*, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._

Die Frage ist dann, ob:_ "Er sagte, dass er *weiß*, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre."_ auch korrekt ist. Ich denke, ja.


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Sollte das in der indirekten Rede nicht
> 
> _Er *wisse*, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._
> 
> heißen?
> 
> Der direkte Satz könnte dann _"Ich weiß, dass sie mich gerettet hätte, wenn ich in Gefahr gewesen wäre"_ gewesen sein.
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba


Ja, wenn "ich weiß" Bestandteil der indirekten Rede ist, so wie von Hutschi beschrieben. Wenn es die Einleitung in die indirekte Rede (d.h. als Ersatz für "er sagt") ist, dann nicht.


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Das funktioniert tatsächlich und ist dann eindeutig indirekte Rede, *wobei dann der gesamte Satz in indirekter Rede steht.*  Richtig
> 
> Insgesamt ist es dann:_ Er sagte, er *wisse*, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre._  (a)
> 
> Die Frage ist dann, ob:_ "Er sagte, dass er *weiß*, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre."_  (b) auch korrekt ist. Ich denke, ja.



(a) Völlig richtig das alles. Allderdings hat es mit unserer Problematik nichts zu tun. Nach "er sagte, ..." steht, da indirekte Rede, der Konj. I.  Dass hier zufällig das Verb "wissen" im
 Konjunktiv konjugiert wird, ist Zufall. Jedes andere Verb müsste auch als Konj. dargestellt werden.

(b) Ebenfalls völlig richtig. Die indirekte Rede wird mit "dass" eingeleitet, daher kann man den Konj. I verwenden, man muss es aber nicht tun, man kann auch beim Kndikativ bleiben.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> In diesem Fall stände auch in der direkten Rede der Konjunktiv II (es handelt sich um einen irrealen wenn-dann Satz), der in die indirekte Rede herübergezogen wird. Insofern widersprecht Ihr beide Euch im Grunde gar nicht, weil es nicht die indirekte Rede ist, die hier den Konjunktiv auslöst:
> Er sagt: "Sie hätte ihn gerettet, wenn er in Gefahl gewesen wäre."



Ein schönes Schlusswort von Dir, Bernd! Ganz kleine Korrektur: Eine indirekte Rede liegt hier gar nicht vor, denn die kann von "wissen" nicht eingeleitet werden; eher indirektes Denken   ,wie von Cpt.Eureca eingebracht. Allerdings müsste diese Bezeichung noch von oberer Insatanz bewilligt werden 

Davon abgesehen würde ich dieses Schlusswort aber sofort unterschreiben! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Hutschi dies auch könnte.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Nicht die indirekte Rede löst den Konjunktiv aus, sondern die Vergangenheitsform in Verbindung mit der "irrealen" Form ("wenn. dann". Sie blockiert hier den Indikativ, egal, ob es indirekte Rede ist oder eine ähnliche Form (wissen, denken, glauben). 
Damit dürften wir uns einig sein, denke ich.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

ablativ said:


> Eine indirekte Rede liegt hier gar nicht vor, denn die kann von "wissen" nicht eingeleitet werden


So denke ich auch . Ich habe immer gedacht, dass die indirekte Rede nur von einem Verb eingeleitet werden kann, das etwas mit kommunizieren zu tun hat (_sagen_, _mitteilen_, _erwähnen_, usw.), worunter z.B. die Verben _wissen_ und _glauben_ nicht fallen.

Wenn beispielsweise ein Anderer _"er hat mich vergessen"_ gesagt hat, woher will man wissen, ob derjenige das weiß, glaubt, ahnt, oder einfach nur erhofft? Schreibt man dennoch bei einer Berichterstattung _"Er weiß, ..."_, dann hat dies m.E. mehr mit einer persönlichen und subjektiven Einschätzung der anderen Person zu tun, als mit einer peniblen, indirekten Rede.

Aus diesem Grund mag ich Sätze wie

_"Die Großmutter *glaubt* [persönliche Einschätzung], du *habest* [indirekte Rede] sie vergessen"_

überhaupt nicht. Die sind für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch, und oft schwer zu verstehen, weil es für den Leser nicht immer so ersichtlich ist, welche Satzteile in der indirekten Rede sind, und welche nicht. Dies gilt besonders dann, wenn die indirekte Rede z.T. auch aus Konjunktiv II besteht, wie bei

_Er weiß, dass sie ihn gerettet hätte, wenn er in Gefahr gewesen wäre_

der Fall ist. Hier hat der Leser keine Chance mehr zu erkennen, ob derjenige wirklich _"sie hätte mich gerettet, wenn ich in Gefahr gewesen wäre"_ gesagt hat, oder ob der gesamte Satz nur der Einschätzung des Autors entspricht. 

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Aus diesem Grund mag ich Sätze wie





ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Die Großmutter *glaubt* [persönliche Einschätzung], du *habest* [indirekte Rede] sie vergessen"_
> 
> überhaupt nicht. Die sind für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch, und oft schwer zu verstehen, weil es für den Leser nicht immer so ersichtlich ist, welche Satzteile in der indirekten Rede sind, und welche nicht.


Das sehe ich anders. Die indirekte Rede ist ein Konzept im Deutschen, dass nicht nur die Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem umfasst sondern auch von Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer. In sofern bin ich auch mit Ablativs Aussage nicht ganz einverstanden. Mit der Verwendung des Konjunktiv I drückt man aus, dass man sich die Überzeugung der Großmutter nicht zu Eigen macht, sie aber auch nicht ausdrücklich bezweifelt, da sonst der Konjunktiv II zu verwenden wäre.

Bei mit "er weiß" eingeleiteten Sätzen ist der Konjunktiv nicht angebracht (es sei denn, er wäre aus anderen Gründen angezeigt), da die Wortwahl impliziert, dass der Autor der Überzeugung des anderen zustimmt, denn sonst wären Einleitungen wie "er ist der Überzeugung…" oder "er glaubt zu wissen…" zu verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

> Bei mit "er weiß" eingeleiteten Sätzen ist der Konjunktiv nicht angebracht,


... 
Wie ich weiter oben schrieb, stimme ich dem nur bedingt zu. Die Bedingung ist, dass der Konjunktiv nicht aus anderen Gründen erforderlich ist.


"Ich weiß" bedeutet immer "Ich glaube es und es stimmt und ich habe Gründe dafür, das anzunehmen." 
"Wissen" ist nie absolut. Sonst könnte man "wissen" nicht verwenden. Wissen ist näherungsweise gerechtfertigter, als wahr angenommener Glaube. Aber auch das kann trügen. Der Philosoph Gettier hat Gegenbeispiele zu der klassischen Definition von Wissen als gerechtfertigtem wahrem Glauben angegeben.

Im absolut strengen Sinne weiß man *nichts*.

Wenn ich jemandem etwas gesagt habe und er mir darauf antwortet, kann ich relativ sicher sein, dass er weiß, was ich ihm gesagt habe - sofern es nicht zu kompliziert ist.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wie ich weiter oben schrieb, stimme ich dem nur bedingt zu. Die Bedingung ist, dass der Konjunktiv nicht aus anderen Gründen erforderlich ist.


Ich dachte, das wäre aus dem Diskussionszusammenhang bereits ausreichend klar. Aber Du hast Recht, ich habe mich unsauber ausgedrückt. Ich habe in meinen letzten Beitrag eine Präzisierung eingefügt.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Hutschi said:


> "Ich weiß" bedeutet immer "Ich glaube es und es stimmt und ich habe Gründe dafür, das anzunehmen."



Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass die wenigsten Menschen diese philosophischen Grundsatzüberlegungen anstellen, wenn sie den Begriff verwenden.

Im täglichen Sprachgebrauch wird "etwas wissen" eindeutig im Sinne von "gesicherte Fakten" verwendet, im Gegensatz zu "ich glaube" oder "ich vermute". Der Sprecher will hiermit klipp und klar den Konjunktiv ausschließen, das ist der meistens einzige Zweck dieser Formulierung. Ob das tatsächlich gerechtfertigt ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Hutschi

"Gesicherte Fakten" ist lediglich eine Kurzform. Es bedeutet noch nicht "wissen". 
Wissen beinhaltet, dass ich die gesicherten Fakten auch kenne und glaube. Sonst ist es kein Wissen. Also meinst Du näherungsweise das Gleiche.

Wir haben aber schon geklärt, dass es vom Kontext abhängt, ob der Konjunktiv verwendet werden muss. Wenn in der indirekten Rede hypothetische Teile vorkommen, muss bzw. kann der Konjunktiv verwendet werden. Es gibt vom Konzept des "Wissens" oder "Glaubens" unabhängige Gründe für den Konjunktiv, die den Indikativ blockieren.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> Das sehe ich anders. Die indirekte Rede ist ein Konzept im Deutschen, dass nicht nur die Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem umfasst sondern auch von Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer.


Danke, Bernd*. Leider gibt es aber Grammatikbücher, die den Konjunktiv I nur für indirekte Rede im Sinne von "Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem" beschreiben ... 

Übrigens, wenn der Konjunktiv I auch für "Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer" verwendet werden kann, wie denn ist

_"Die Großmutter glaubt, du habest sie vergessen"_

zu interpreitieren? Bedeutet dies etwa, dass die Großmutter tatsächlich _"er/sie hat mich vergessen"_ gesagt hat [-> Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem]? Oder kann es auch sein, dass sie lediglich diesen Eindruck auf die wiedergebende Person gemacht hat, ohne diese exakten Wörter je benutzt zu haben [-> Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer]?

Mich würde es auch interessieren, ob die Muttersprachler hier in diesem Forum (Hand aufs Herz ) "habest" auch im täglichen Leben (auch in der gesprochenen Sprache) benutzen würden. Oder klingt es zu altmodisch und/oder zu kirchlich? Ich frage dies nur, weil ich schon hunderte Mal mit meinen deutschen Arbeitskollegen am Esstisch und in verschiedenen Besprechungen war, ohne dass ich mich daran erinnern kann, das Wort "habest" gehört zu haben (obwohl die Gelegenheit bestimmt mehrmals da war) ...

Cheers,
Abba

P.S.: *Danke auch an alle Anderen für Eure bis jetzt sehr interessanten Beiträge!


----------



## Frank78

ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Die Großmutter glaubt, du habest sie vergessen"_


In der Alltagssprache dominiert wohl "Großmutter glaubt, du *hast* sie vergessen".



ABBA Stanza said:


> zu interpreitieren? Bedeutet dies etwa, dass die Großmutter tatsächlich _"er/sie hat mich vergessen"_ gesagt hat [-> Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem]? Es muß aber nicht zwangsläufig wortwörtlich so formuliert worden sein von der Großmutter.
> Oder kann es auch sein, dass sie lediglich diesen Eindruck auf die wiedergebende Person gemacht hat, ohne diese exakten Wörter je benutzt zu haben [-> Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer]?



Letzeres wäre:
"*Ich *glaube Großmutter ist der Ansicht/meint/denkt/etc, du hast/habest sie vergessen."


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Bedeutet dies etwa, dass die Großmutter tatsächlich _"er/sie hat mich vergessen"_ gesagt hat [-> Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem]? Oder kann es auch sein, dass sie lediglich diesen Eindruck auf die wiedergebende Person gemacht hat, ohne diese exakten Wörter je benutzt zu haben [-> Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer]?


Die Formulierung lässt das offen.



ABBA Stanza said:


> Mich würde es auch interessieren, ob die Muttersprachler hier in diesem Forum (Hand aufs Herz ) "habest" auch im täglichen Leben (auch in der gesprochenen Sprache) benutzen würden.


Meine eigene Verwendung: geschrieben: fast immer, gesprochen: manchmal. Es gibt aber auch viele Leute, die den Konjunktiv I gesprochen (fast) gar nicht verwenden und auch schriftlich nur sehr selten. Bei einigen Verben ist die Beherrschung der Konjunktivformen (I und II) in der Bevölkerung auch stark rückläufig. Du kannst ja z.B. mal rumfragen, wer z.B. noch
_er kennt - er kenne_
_er kannte - er kennte_
aus dem FF konjugieren kann.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Die Formulierung lässt das offen.
> 
> ... Bei einigen Verben ist die Beherrschung der Konjunktivformen (I und II) in der Bevölkerung auch stark rückläufig. Du kannst ja z.B. mal rumfragen, wer z.B. noch
> _er kennt - er kenne_
> _er kannte - er kennte_
> aus dem FF konjugieren kann.


 
Das zeigt, dass ein typischer Sprachwandel im Gange ist. Die Schriftsprache ist konservativer und behält alte Formen länger.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man von "rückläufiger Beherrschung" sprechen kann, eher ist es ein Wandel der Verwendung.

Ich kenne die Form "er kennte" noch, verwende sie aber kaum.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man von "rückläufiger Beherrschung" sprechen kann, eher ist es ein Wandel der Verwendung.
> 
> Ich kenne die Form "er kennte" noch, verwende sie aber kaum.


Das eine ist Folge des anderen. Wenn Sprachwandel dazu führt, dass ungebräuchlich gewordene Formen nicht mehr beherrscht werden, ist der Wandel wohl unumkehrbar. Und beim Konjunktiv nähern wir uns diesem Stadium. Wer weiß, vieleicht gibt es in wenigen Generationen nur noch den Indikativ und die _würde_-Form.


----------



## ablativ

ABBA Stanza said:


> Leider gibt es aber Grammatikbücher, die den Konjunktiv I nur für indirekte Rede im Sinne von "Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem" beschreiben ...
> 
> Übrigens, wenn der Konjunktiv I auch für "Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer" verwendet werden kann, wie denn ist
> 
> _"Die Großmutter glaubt, du habest sie vergessen"_
> 
> zu interpreitieren? Bedeutet dies etwa, dass die Großmutter tatsächlich _"er/sie hat mich vergessen"_ gesagt hat [-> Wiedergabe von Gesprochenem oder Geschriebenem]? Oder kann es auch sein, dass sie lediglich diesen Eindruck auf die wiedergebende Person gemacht hat, ohne diese exakten Wörter je benutzt zu haben [-> Überzeugungen und Empfindungen Anderer]?



Es gibt neben der indirekten Rede noch die *indirekte Wiedergabe*.

Mit dieser können dann tatsächlich "Überzeugungen und Empfindungen", aber auch die Wiedergabe von Texten und Gedanken ausgedrückt werden.

Zur Großmutter: Sie selbst wird wohl nicht gesagt haben, dass ihr Enkelsohn (Rolf) sie vergessen habe, sondern eine 3. Person (Karin) vermutet dies:

Karin vermutet, dass die Oma glaubt, Rolf habe sie vergessen.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Bei einigen Verben ist die Beherrschung der Konjunktivformen (I und II) in der Bevölkerung auch stark rückläufig. Du kannst ja z.B. mal rumfragen, wer z.B. noch
> _er kennt - er kenne_
> _er kannte - er kennte_
> aus dem FF konjugieren kann.



In den Fällen, wo der Konjunktiv (meistens II) weniger bekannt ist ("kennte") oder übertrieben kompliziert oder gestelzt wirkt (z.B. flösse [von fließen]) empfiehlt ja sogar der Duden höchstselbst, auf den Konditional auszuweichen (er würde fließen).


----------

